# Another homemade light box...



## AlbertaTime

5 sheets of corrugated white plastic (like the kind used to prevent mailed photos/prints from being bent) taped together, and two 250 watt tungsten work lamps (gonna get a third for backlighting)...



















(note: the light box shots were auto point and shoot, so they look dark)

...and an old Olympus C4000 4 megapixel white balanced to tungsten for these shots (for examples):


----------



## kiwidj

Nice set-up and wonderful photos, AT! :-! 

I really should try to put one together someday...


----------



## sheaffer01

great shot there.. ! i like the lightbox idea


----------



## TheHobbit

Beautiful photos and thank you for sharing your setup.


----------



## BenL

Man, from your pictures this lightbox must be working wonders for you. I gotta try it one of these days, too...:think:


----------



## Guz

I love that, great results :-!

My project for the weekend ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Very nice AT, saw the shots in the Chinese subforum and had been wondering what your setup was! Looks good, interesting version of the lightbox!


----------



## AlbertaTime

Hi all, and my many thanks for your comments!

I'll be setting aside some $$$ for one of the collapsible light boxes now that I've used this setup for a while. It works decently but it actually cuts _too much_ light to get the results I'd really like...so that's in the future.

But, still, it _does_ work for me, diffuses the beams and solves a lot of hot-spot problems--and the work lights are adequate, certainly, for my purposes.

Just like the way I collect watches: I'm on a budget, so I'm trying to be creative with what's available to me--and, again, all your kind words are greatly appreciated! :-!:-!


----------



## GuySie

AlbertaTime said:


> I'll be setting aside some $$$ for one of the collapsible light boxes now that I've used this setup for a while. It works decently but it actually cuts _too much_ light to get the results I'd really like...so that's in the future.


I'm satisfied with this collapsible one from DX, not too expensive:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5224

The background cloths suck though, but other than that it works wonder for objects like watches. Just the right size.









It's quite an upgrade from my previous one:










And that was already an upgrade from juryrigged solutions like...










and...










:roll:


----------



## R/T Hemi

Cool setup Alberta! I would be extremely happy if i could ever take such quality photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

